

plantuner: Postgres hints, from author of JSONB and GiST/GIN - seamusabshere
http://www.sai.msu.su/~megera/wiki/plantuner

======
seamusabshere
Recommended by Oleg Bartunov in [http://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/CAF4Au4y93AV2dKuQ2ABJbs...](http://www.postgresql.org/message-
id/CAF4Au4y93AV2dKuQ2ABJbsMRT_E1nUTz_+pipHiFZuA25_1iFA@mail.gmail.com)

